# Turning apron or smock?



## jennera (Nov 12, 2017)

I would like to get Rebecca an apron or long sleeve smock for turning.  She complains some of the materials she turns get hot and burns her arms and with it cooling off outside, she is spending more time in the garage so I was thinking more long sleeves but will not get too hot.

Any recommendations?  You all give great advice so I wanted to ask here before I started looking too much.

Thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## leehljp (Nov 12, 2017)

Most turning smocks that I have seen have half sleeves or none. I have seen "welding" jackets with long sleeves. Amazon has some but you must put in Medium to find anything but XL. 

A good smock has natural ability to shed things off as opposed to normal shirts. (as my wife lets me know :biggrin. The welding jackets do similar for hot stuff. The welding jackets are more stiff than the two turning smocks that I have.

A turning smock would be better, but I am not sure where to find a long sleeve one. In general, wood turners shy away from long sleeves as that is often a recipe for disaster as long sleeves presents itself to being grabbed by a turning lathe.


----------



## mark james (Nov 12, 2017)

I use the Sorby and have been happy with it.  Not cheap, but I doubt I'll ever need to buy a new one.

Easy wood tools also sells one, I think it is long sleeved, but I have no experience with it.

https://www.amazon.com/Large-Robert-Sorby-9011L-Woodturners/dp/B004I471P6


----------



## monophoto (Nov 12, 2017)

I chose a long-sleeved smock.  The supplier offered a choice of full sleeves, or half-sleeves.  There are those who argue that a long-sleeved smock is a potential hazard - the sleeve could get caught on the rough edge of a blank and pull the wearer into the rotating piece.  However, the design of the smock I bought includes velcro closures that keep the sleeves snugly closed to minimize that danger.

I bought my smock from Lovell Workwear in Cardiff, Wales.  They do ship to the US.  Their product is made from a very heavy polyester-cotton canvass material that is very comfortable in the winter. It has two large pockets at the back; the one feature that it doesn't have is a pocket on the front or sleeve for a pencil.   Home

I also have a short sleeved IAP smock that was offered here a few years ago.  I don't think that one is still available.  It is a very light-weight smock.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Nov 12, 2017)

I have a “lab smock” that I use. Mine happens to be fire rated but you can get non-FR, also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Barnmb7117 (Nov 12, 2017)

I have the one from Craft supplies and they can put her name on it. I like it a lot.


----------



## Curly (Nov 12, 2017)

One of her dads dress shirts will work. Some elastics on the sleeves will keep them in check.


----------



## fernhills (Nov 12, 2017)

I have a long sleeve with sweat shirt type wrist material that holds it close to your wrist. I bought it here on IAP some years ago. I use it alot B/C my shop is in the basement and it gets damp & cool, but not freezing and the smock is just the ticket to staying comfortable & and keeps the saw dust/glue/dyes off my clothes. I only have one, when it is dirty i don't turn till it gets washed.  Carl


----------



## magpens (Nov 12, 2017)

Recently, I bought some long sleeve disposable paper smocks at a clearance hardware store. . They work really great and do not add much bulk to your clothing and don't make you sweat.  They were only $2 each, and are pure white .... not much good for Xmas presents but they sure do keep the shavings off your clothes.


----------



## KenV (Nov 12, 2017)

The US smocks I have seen have short sleeves (mid forearm or so) which I have attributed to safety/product liability concern.

Smocks are good for chip control and have good collar closure.  My spouse complains less about debris.  

Mesquite is hot and i wear a long sleeve tee shirt under the smock, and bicycle gloves to shield from hot cuttings.  Bicycle gloves are fingerless with a close fit.

The magazine and books from Great Britian show lots of turners in longer sleeve smocks so i suspect the product liability climate is different there.  

But loose is risky, and caution is appropriate


----------



## Woodchipper (Nov 12, 2017)

I have a smock from Woodcraft.  Keeps the chips from going down your shirt.  You don't want long sleeves around any moving machinery.


----------



## Herb G (Nov 12, 2017)

I use a IAP smock when I turn. By far the best thing I ever used.
It is a short sleeve & fits me well.


----------



## bmachin (Nov 12, 2017)

Safety concerns keep coming up, so don't forget jewelry (including rings) and long hair.

Just saying'.

Bill


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 12, 2017)

I use a shop smock in cold weather. But, I don't recommend it for turning. The sleeves are a definite catch risk and I must be very careful about that. Spend the bucks and get her a genuine turning smock to show your love and concern for her welfare.


----------



## Imaginethat (Nov 12, 2017)

I hope this doesn’t upset anyone. From the very beginning of my machinist career, age 10, joining the Navy and throughout my 22 1/2 years working around every imaginable machine, I remember my dad holding his hands up showing his 10 fingers still intact after 60 year machinist career and telling me there was no ring or long sleeve worth loosing a finger or hand. The Navy certainly enforced those safety values while I served. So havin said all that I cringe every time I see someone working around a machine wearing a wedding ring, watch or long sleeves.

While working in the machine shop onboard Naval Station San Diego, there was a color picture posted near one of the drill presses of a man that had gotten his long hair to close to the spindle. The picture clearly showed the man’s scalp wrapped around the spindle. People with long hair just be careful.

I’ll get off my soapbox now.

Be safe out there.


----------



## JPW062 (Nov 12, 2017)

Having also worked as a machinist, you will find my wedding ring on a light chain around my neck that is not too long and never find me wearing long sleeves around a lathe, mill, drill press or similar.  I saw a guy turning with gloves on last week and couldn't believe it.

Anyways, front pockets are bad.  I like to call them vintage dust collectors.


----------



## jennera (Nov 12, 2017)

Thank you for all the links and suggestions!  She has been wondering about gloves and does want some thing with long closely fitting sleeves.  I do not want her to have any accidents with something too loose but the acrylics bother her.

She did have a small scare with her hair when she first started turning and learned to keep it pulled back whenever she is turning.  So thankful it was not serious!


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## JPW062 (Nov 12, 2017)

Yale Student Dies in Machine Shop Accident - The New York Times

Many times we dwell on horse power when evaluating the machines we run.

Garage hobbyist wood working machines are like getting kicked in the head by a horse.

Commercial wood working machines are like getting run over by a team pulling a wagon.

Metalworking machines are like a stampeding herd.

All can kill you in a second.


----------



## Rockytime (Nov 12, 2017)

I spent $3 at Goodwill thrift store for a very nice nylon hooded jacket which covers me down to my thighs and zips up to my neck. I just cut off the hood. It is very lightweight and sheds chips beautifully. Saved enough to buy plenty of kits and blanks.


----------



## JPW062 (Nov 13, 2017)

The important thing I forgot from the post above about the Yale student.  I was told at the time, by a university lab supervisor who was briefed on the accident in order to prevent it at his facility, that the woman had her hair back in a pnytail at the time of the accident.


----------



## flyitfast (Nov 13, 2017)

I use the one from EWT (Easy Wood Tools).  It is light nylon and covers the arms.
Gordon


----------



## tomas (Nov 13, 2017)

I always use either short sleeves or long sleeves buttoned tightly. I don't wear loose clothing around machinery. I worked in a leather tannery in college and had night mares about all the dangerous machines.  

Also, women and hippies with long hair or beards should also be extra careful. I was in a crafts class in college and a girl with long hair was there using a wire wheel to clean up some jewelry. Her hair caught in the wire wheel and it promptly removed a 4" diameter piece of her scalp.

tomas


----------



## raar25 (Nov 13, 2017)

I second Hanks recommendation for the welding jacket.  I have two of them and love them, especially if it is getting cooler.


----------



## Woodchipper (Nov 13, 2017)

"What???  That will never happen to me!"
There are three crosses off the road at Exit 27 on I-75 northbound.  Accidents always happen to the other person.


----------



## eharri446 (Nov 13, 2017)

Take a look at this: Denim Woodturner's Apron | Rockler Woodworking and Hardware

I did a search and there were a lot of comments about modifying a turners apron by adding long sleeves, or just doing what the picture shows. Wear a long sleeve shirt underneath the apron. 

The only caveat would be to make sure that the sleeves were not too loose and that they buttoned at the wrist.

Also, someone mentioned getting a chefs jacket and modifying the neck to close it off so that chips do not go down the front of the garment. That can be quite irritating, I know since I like to turn in a tee shirt with pockets then get fussed at about wood chips in the washing machine.


----------



## Rick_G (Nov 13, 2017)

Lee Valley has a smock with long sleeves and an elastic cuff at the wrists.  The rest of the sleeve is a little on the loose side and the elastic acts like a magnet for chips.  The sleeves appear to be a lightweight nylon and I suspect they would tear if caught on something but I don't want to be the one to test this.


----------



## jimm1 (Nov 13, 2017)

Anyone planning a group buy on smocks?


----------



## MRDucks2 (Nov 13, 2017)

I used to work for a company that manufactured robotic equipment. I recall setting systems up in facilities with lathes and routers where the workers firearms were scarred over completely from chips striking them. I also recall a photo of a scalp in a drive shaft on a helicopter when in the Marine Corps. It belonged to a contractor, we obviously didn’t have enough hair to get caught in anything. 

Point is, loose anything around rotating equipment is dangerous. No being comfortable working around rotating equipment is also dangerous. At the end of the day you have to take reasonable precautions, stay relaxed and alert and be safe. Awareness of the hazards, Proper methods, tool holding and proximity to moving product/equipment will keep you safe as well as safety equipment in good condition. 

More people get hurt from being tired, not paying attention, worn/damaged safety gear and simply doing something stupid than any hair, sleeve, glove, or anything else on its own. Be smart and you can be safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## jimm1 (Nov 13, 2017)

Old wood-shop teacher here. Saw a few of the loose clothing, untied hair accidents. ANY is TOO MANY. Please, please, nothing below the elbows. If you are worried about bare forearms, get some compression sleeves. I use these at the advice of my doctor after he realized that some of the "nut tree" woods dust were burning my arms. They help with arm fatigue too.


----------



## jennera (Nov 13, 2017)

Ok, more to think about.  Rebecca is just over 4'11" so I am concerned about purchasing anything online and then it being too big for her to wear.  The woodworking stores around here do not seem to stock the smaller sizes where I can get her to try anything on.

I do like the compression sleeves idea.  She would only need to wear them when turning "hot" materials.

Whatever I buy will only work if she chooses to wear it so it will probably be best if I consult with her before I spend any money.  Not much of a surprise for Christmas but she will be the one wearing it.  We do regular checks on her while she is outside to make sure she is being safe.  It does make me nervous but she is driving now and that makes me nervous too!

Thanks again for all the ideas!


----------



## dogcatcher (Nov 13, 2017)

Look on eBay for "tattoo sleeves", they are thin nylon net, like silk stockings.  If caught by the wood turning they will rip off, so I would say they are safe.  They will not be a lot of protection against heat, but a little goes a long way.  Besides, she will think you are cool because you got her "tattoo sleeves".  You can get them faster on Amazon, but at 3 times the price.


----------



## WriteON (Nov 13, 2017)

Very good thread. Protect yourself each and every time. Eyes,ears, lungs, face, fingers.....


----------



## fernhills (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, all what is said here is safe news. You have to learn how to work around machinery, if you are going to turn. That said, next time you are driving down the road , check out the road construction crews. Gigantic operated circular saws, Big hole diggers, heavy equipment moving among them. They have heavy bulky gloves and clothes on, they pay attention and work properly. I bet a $ to a doughnut that there are a lot of  people out there that turn with shorts and flip flops and sleeveless shirts because they say " i'm hot " and have no regard for the saw dust, caustic glues and whatever can get on your skin, not to mention a turning tool falling nose down on your bare feet. I am not talking off the top of my head, i have seen people dressed like this while turning. All they have to say is, i am comfortable.  Carl


----------



## eharri446 (Nov 14, 2017)

She is a lot safer turning on the wood lathe than she is driving. Not because she is a bad driver, but because one she is a new driver and two she can not control how other people drive.

Having gone through it three times, one wife and two with my sons, I know how stressful it can be.


----------



## WriteON (Nov 14, 2017)

fernhills said:


> Well, all what is said here is safe news. You have to learn how to work around machinery, if you are going to turn. That said, next time you are driving down the road , check out the road construction crews. Gigantic operated circular saws, Big hole diggers, heavy equipment moving among them. They have heavy bulky gloves and clothes on, they pay attention and work properly. I bet a $ to a doughnut that there are a lot of  people out there that turn with shorts and flip flops and sleeveless shirts because they say " i'm hot " and have no regard for the saw dust, caustic glues and whatever can get on your skin, not to mention a turning tool falling nose down on your bare feet. I am not talking off the top of my head, i have seen people dressed like this while turning. All they have to say is, i am comfortable.  Carl



I have seen...Jack Hammering with no ear protection. Cement cutters with no face/nose coverage. But the winner is my community. Landscapers...guy on ladder with chain saw. A person under him holding/stabilizing the ladder. 
I once worked in a metal foundry in the 70's (out of country). Most workers had no protection and some of the injuries from accidents were permanent. 
I was using a Dremel with a heatless wheel...turned it on and the wheel burst...hit me in the far head above my eye. I did not get hurt. From that time on I never turn anything on without putting face protection on first.


----------



## chrisk (Nov 14, 2017)

Lovell Workwear is a UK company that makes smocks and aprons for Woodturners and Woodworkers: Lovell Workwear


----------

